# New Photo's- Anyone recognize him?



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

did you have any luck finding any info on his brand?


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Yes actually, I found his breeder on the Nebrask Brand Committee website. I wrote him a letter and the gentleman called me. He said he was born on his ranch and did brand him. He had him for the 1st 3 yrs. then sold him at an auction to someone in Wyoming. He is about 13 yrs old(according to my vet), so I believe him when he says he does not remember the name of the person he sold him to. Major bummer. I thought I was getting somewhere. Sooo I decided to start searching backwards, from the owner I got him from. I found out who she purschased him from and contacted them. They kept giving me the run around and not answering any of my calls or asking me questions from my questions. It's kind of funny, now their phones and e-mail address have been disconnected. hmmmm. I'm probably never going to find out his past. I think he has been around and exposed to a lot of things, some good and some bad. I believe someone out there has got to recognize him. Anyone??


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow he is a beauty!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I love his coloring/markings, he's definitely gorgeous!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i know this might be a shot in the dark but does the first owner remember the name of the auction house the horse was sold at?, i sold my mare at auction (long story) and thought i would never know where she went but the new owner tract me down the the auction house wila was sold at.


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Hey Kansas that is a great idea. I will have to look into that further. 

Thank you Poptartshop and kim_angel for your kind words. I think he is beautiful too. He has brought much joy to our lives.


----------



## Leaguer's Quest (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww he's so cute. He looks like a real sweetheart.
His markings are incredible!


----------



## BrookeWookie (Oct 20, 2007)

He looks like Hildalgo... He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Actually.... That's his NAME!!


----------



## BrookeWookie (Oct 20, 2007)

That is awesome.... He definitely looks like him too!!!


----------

